
Ancient Greek Scroll's Hidden Contents Revealed Through Infrared Imaging - how-about-this
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/04/767309531/ancient-greek-scrolls-hidden-contents-revealed-through-infrared-imaging
======
mci
I wonder if IR imaging can be used to read the books burned in 1944 by the
German army at the Krasiński Library in Warsaw [1].

Many manuscripts among them were never reproduced. A random example: Jan
Ostroróg's chess primer written between 1602 and 1610, where he supposedly
invented the algebraic notation (a-h 1-8) over a hundred years before Philipp
Stamma, to whom it is usually credited [2, in Polish].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_book_urn.jpg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_book_urn.jpg)
[2]
[https://pl.wikisource.org/wiki/Encyklopedia_staropolska/Szac...](https://pl.wikisource.org/wiki/Encyklopedia_staropolska/Szachy)

~~~
rinchik
Magically read the pile of dust with IR? Doubt that.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
The danger of these things happening (could just be a regular fire) are why
_today_ every library with unique works should immediately copy them. Just
take pictures of every page, put them on the internet.

Before today maybe you could take pictures. But they want to control them, or
they have too many to get around to it. There's no excuse for not taking pics
today.

------
mhd
Wasn't this the premise of a Gene Wolf novel?

